# insurance information



## par (Oct 8, 2006)

hello im a new to this forum as am just bout to buy a r33 gtr

i need some information
i am going to be trading my car in for a skyline i am currently insured on this car until january.
I want to insure the skyline but also get my extra year no claims bonus.
Iam thinking of trading in the car do the 1 more payment and then when it comes to renewal tell them i dont want to!
At the same time insure the skyline with only the no claims bonus i have!
Is this possible 

hope that makes sense
Any suggestions will be very much appreciated

Hello to every1


----------

